# [US] Seeking Cat villagers!



## Tiio (Nov 9, 2016)

Spoiler: Cats I have



Bob
Moe
Olivia
Ankha
Lolly
Monique
Punchy
Rosie
Mitzi
Kabuki
Kiki
Stinky
Katt
Kid Cat
Kitty*
Tabby*

* = in the mail





Spoiler: For trade I have



007 Joan
010 Pascal
020 Curt
035 Deli
042 Marcie
056 Phil
059 Nate
070 Biff
076 Jeremiah
090 Axel
111 Shrunk
130 Prince
163 Ed
179 Hugh
191 Marcel
201 Rover
207 Mabel
209 Wendell x2
219 Anchovy
221 Kody
229 Cousteau
231 Elvis
237 Bam
241 Hans
248 Hazel
251 Chester
257 Klaus
268 Buck
273 Moe
274 Flora
275 Hamlet
279 Biskit
280 Victoria
288 Curly x2
291 Sparro
297 Apollo

• = in negotiations.



All of my cards are in mint condition.



Spoiler: Trades done



{Eloise and Friga} for {Bob and Moe} with a friend (received)
{Kyle, Freckles, Gala, and Canberra} for {Ankha and Lolly} with Tumblr user (received)
{Merengue and Digby} for {Rosie, Monique, and Punchy} with KiwiFlavouredBubbles (received)
{Pelly} for {Mitzi and Kabuki} with MissHappyNarwhal (received)
{Colton} for {Mitzi} with Blythetastic (received)
{Bunnie and Marshal} for {Kiki, Stinky, and Katt} with Pandemonium (received)
{Tammi} for {Kid Cat} with romancement (received)

{Sparro} for {Kitty} with Maeka (in transit)
{Tucker} for {Tabby} with colettka (in transit)



Stock of envelopes: 17


----------



## Pandemonium (Nov 9, 2016)

I have cat cards 259 Stinky and 323 Katt. Would you trade for cards 87 Bunnie and 264 Marshal?


----------



## Tiio (Nov 9, 2016)

Pandemonium said:


> I have cat cards 259 Stinky and 323 Katt. Would you trade for cards 87 Bunnie and 264 Marshal?



I could do Bunnie and someone else for them, I'd really like to save Marshal and Merengue to get my dreamies.


----------



## Pandemonium (Nov 9, 2016)

Tiio said:


> I could do Bunnie and someone else for them, I'd really like to save Marshal and Merengue to get my dreamies.



Who are your dreamies? I might have one of them.


----------



## Tiio (Nov 9, 2016)

Pandemonium said:


> Who are your dreamies? I might have one of them.



Kiki is my main focus right now


----------



## Pandemonium (Nov 9, 2016)

I have Kiki and I'll trade her for Marshal.


----------



## Tiio (Nov 9, 2016)

deal. I'll msssage you


----------



## Tiio (Nov 10, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Tiio (Nov 11, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Tiio (Nov 12, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Tiio (Nov 14, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Tiio (Nov 15, 2016)

Bump!!


----------

